# [solved] Can't install a DWL-G122 wifi stick (RT73 based)

## bazouu

Hi all,

I got some problems installing my DWL-G122 wifi stick on my gentoo-2.6.17-gentoo-r8 box :s

This stick is based on the rt73 chipset, so I followed this HOW-TO, but when I do 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" USE="rt73usb" emerge rt2x00
```

 I got the following error message

```
[...]

LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/crc-itu-t.ko

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rc80211_simple.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rc80211_simple.ko

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: net-wireless/rt2x00-9999

>>> Install rt2x00-9999 into /var/tmp/portage/rt2x00-9999/image/ category net-wireless

 * Installing 80211 module

 * Installing rc80211_simple module

 * Installing crc-itu-t module

 * Installing rt73usb module

install: ne peut évaluer `rt73usb.ko': Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

!!! ERROR: net-wireless/rt2x00-9999 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1020:   Called src_install

  rt2x00-9999.ebuild, line 131:   Called linux-mod_src_install

  linux-mod.eclass, line 540:   Called die

!!! doins rt73usb.ko failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

So I tried to install the module from the rt2x00 nightly CVS tarball. The make & make install worked well.

Yet I got this next error:

```
# modprobe rt73usb

WARNING: Error inserting 80211 (/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/rt2x00/80211.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting rt2x00lib (/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/rt2x00/rt2x00lib.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting rt73usb (/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/rt2x00/rt73usb.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

and there is a sample of my dmesg:

```
80211: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_spy

80211: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_thrspy

80211: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

80211: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_spy

80211: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_thrspy

rt2x00lib: Unknown symbol ieee80211_ctstoself_get

rt2x00lib: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rts_get

rt73usb: Unknown symbol rt2x00lib_load_firmware_wait

rt73usb: Unknown symbol ieee80211_free_hw

rt73usb: Unknown symbol ieee80211_alloc_hw

rt73usb: Unknown symbol ieee80211_register_hw

```

I didn't install a new kernel since I tried to install this drivers.

So....I don't know what to try now   :Crying or Very sad: 

Anyone got an idea?

ThanksLast edited by bazouu on Fri Mar 02, 2007 8:57 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## loosing_sanity

I know it doesn't help much, but I had the same thing.  I gave up and got an Access Point instead.  Works better.....  :Idea: 

----------

## bazouu

Thank you for you respond.

Someone respond me on an other topic (here), and it seems to work (even if right now I can't connect to my AP :p)

For your idea, at the beginning I got the same!

So I bought an AP, but impossible to make my AP communicate with the main AP of the house. I don't know why :/

How did you do that? have you got 2 APs too?

On the secondary AP I disabled DHCP, set a static IP, set the right ssid/channel/wep, enabled a routinf protocol (RIP) on both...but nothing  :Sad: 

They don't see them each other :/

----------

## loosing_sanity

I went into the setup with a browser.  There is a section in there that allows you to "Browse" to find the router.  I'll have to go into mine again to give you the actual terms and tabs that you need to check in for the set up.  It was pretty easy once I figured it out.  By the way, tech support for the unit was not very helpful.  

Then the computer I set to DHCP.

----------

